# Mayonnaise or Miracle Whip?



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

A very important life question... mayonnaise or miracle whip.

You can even go further and tell us why.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely Mayo! Hellmans! 
My hubby is a miracle Whip guy so we have both!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Definitely mayonnaise....Hellman's. Miracle Whip is too tangy or something.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I grew up with the mayo... to me, a sandwich with miracle whip just doesn't taste like I think it should. I wouldn't say it's a bad taste... just not what I'm used to.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Definitely Hellman's mayonnaise.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to be the rebel here - Miracle Whip. Mayo grosses me out for some reason. lol


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I like Mayo. Miracle Whip tastes sour to me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We gave up mayo/Miracle Whip years ago--we instead use hummus on sandwiches and Greek Yogurt for anything mayo related. Greek Yogurt is also an excellent sour cream substitute...I gather you can tell we keep healthier options in our kitchen! We still use ketchup, but a no HFCS variety.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Back in the old days, Miracle Whip cost half as much as mayonnaise, so my husband's mother would mix MW in with mayo (in the mayonnaise jar) to make the "mayonnaise" last longer. (I am thinking mayonnaise cost $1.29 for the 32 oz container, and Miracle Whip cost maybe .69 so it was half the price). The bad thing was, everyone hated the flavor of Miracle Whip and she just ruined the flavor of the remaining mayo.
I think my mother used to try to do that "stretching" technique, by mixing powdered milk in with our regular milk---with the same result, the flavor of the remaining regular milk was ruined.

I hated mayonnaise AND Miracle Whip as a child. Once I learned how to make my own mayonnaise, I realized since it was just oil (or olive oil) and egg, I could eat it. Funny thing though, all my kids hate mayonnaise. It must be genetic


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> We gave up mayo/Miracle Whip years ago--we instead use hummus on sandwiches and Greek Yogurt for anything mayo related. Greek Yogurt is also an excellent sour cream substitute...I gather you can tell we keep healthier options in our kitchen! We still use ketchup, but a no HFCS variety.


We do the hummus thing quite a bit, too! SO good!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hate Miracle Whip-it always taste sweet to me, and I don't like that sweet taste on sandwiches or in salads.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I marked "neither" because I'm weird. 

I like oil and vinegar on my sandwiches or italian dressing. Or just plain mustard. <- I think this means I like more of a tangy taste to things.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I hate Miracle Whip-it always taste sweet to me, and I don't like that sweet taste on sandwiches or in salads.


You might like hummus as an alternative. I also don't like sweet tastes in my food, except for dessert. Even ketchup is too sweet for me except on french fries, which I don't eat much anyway.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for mayo over miracle whip, but I don't use mayo any more, so maybe my vote shouldn't count. LOL. I love dijon mustard, it's got a little spice to it along with the tang.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> You might like hummus as an alternative. I also don't like sweet tastes in my food, except for dessert. Even ketchup is too sweet for me except on french fries, which I don't eat much anyway.


I may have to try that-any particular flavor?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I have to say both. 

For a sandwich - miracle whip

for cole slaw, chicken salad or any other recipe - regular mayo.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A good BLT must be slathered with Mayo. I used to like the miracle whip when I was younger, but it got to a point where it just did not do the trick anymore. Now I am hungry, a BLT would hit the spot right now Bunny food tastes better with mayo and bacon :


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally Hellman's Mayo, but once in a while Miracle Whip or Trader Joe's Wasabi Mayo....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> A good BLT must be slathered with Mayo. I used to like the miracle whip when I was younger, but it got to a point where it just did not do the trick anymore. Now I am hungry, a BLT would hit the spot right now Bunny food tastes better with mayo and bacon :


Back when my cholesterol let me eat BLT,s I enjoyed putting smashed avocados on the bread--yum!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I may have to try that-any particular flavor?


I guess that's a matter of personal preference. My personal favorite is a roasted red pepper hummus, followed by a spinach and artichoke variety. I just picked up a spicy avocado hummus at Costco--that is also very good and works well with meats.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I voted for mayo over miracle whip, but I don't use mayo any more, so maybe my vote shouldn't count. LOL. I love dijon mustard, it's got a little spice to it along with the tang.


Dijon is good and I also like spicy brown and horseradish mustard! 

Hubby and I went to Holland and ate at a beach place along the North Sea. They use mayo instead of ketchup for their fries.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hellman's Mayo and the new mayo with olive oil in it.

I used to love MW, got tired of it, never really cared for mayo, so played with different mustards. Now, for some reason, I'm loving mayo. I prefer Hellman's but like the kraft mayos with flavors added too, especially horseradish.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in the neither camp. When needed, we use the Smart Balance mayo spread. Thanks doc... no taste at all! I'm really more of a spicy mustard girl too. Our son orders really good German spicy mustard from a German deli in Denver.... uummm, YUM!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Miracle whip in tuna salad is the only way to go!  Duke's for sandwiches and Hellmans for potato salad, etc.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We're a Miracle Whip household (DH's choice). I don't care either way. My mom buys Hellman's. I'll eat either/or


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of this? In my husband's family, when they make grilled cheese sandwiches, they put mayonnaise INSIDE the sandwich before they grill it. Blecch!
Oh, and my husband puts mayonnaise on hot dogs! He is the only person I have ever heard of who does that.
He also puts butter on top of glazed donuts before he warms them in the microwave.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love mayonnaise and always have to have it on my sandwiches. I don't think I've ever tried Miracle Whip.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I guess that's a matter of personal preference. My personal favorite is a roasted red pepper hummus, followed by a spinach and artichoke variety. I just picked up a spicy avocado hummus at Costco--that is also very good and works well with meats.


Roasted red pepper hummus is the BEST. My second would be the garlic flavor.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

For me 99 percent of the time it is mayo, but occasionally I like Miracle Whip on a ham sandwich. I don't like it with anything else.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We gave up mayo/Miracle Whip years ago--we instead use hummus on sandwiches and Greek Yogurt for anything mayo related. Greek Yogurt is also an excellent sour cream substitute...I gather you can tell we keep healthier options in our kitchen! We still use ketchup, but a no HFCS variety.


 
You are so cute, yes I do mayo, but I also into organic everything.
I have an autoimmune disease and organic for me is the way to go.
Greek yogurt is so much better, I also like Stonyfield Organic.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> You are so cute, yes I do mayo, but I also into organic everything.
> I have an autoimmune disease and organic for me is the way to go.
> Greek yogurt is so much better, I also like Stonyfield Organic.


Stonyfield Organic is fabulous, especially the french vanilla on my morning oatmeal. I use FAGO Greek Yogurt for the cooking and condiment things. It's great on sweet potatoes too, with a little salsa!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am a mayo girl here and I only buy Hellmans...which they sell here...=)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Mmmmm Mayo! I love love love mayo.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mayo for me! Especially with piping hot, crispy, straight out of the deep fryer fries! And yes, I am part Dutch so I come by it honestly!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Nanny always used mircale whip.... have to use it still... !! She always made the best sandwiches !


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I LOOOVE Miracle Whip! I used to eat Miracle Whip sandwiches when I was little... Miracle Whip + white bread LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? In my husband's family, when they make grilled cheese sandwiches, they put mayonnaise INSIDE the sandwich before they grill it. Blecch!
> Oh, and my husband puts mayonnaise on hot dogs! He is the only person I have ever heard of who does that.
> He also puts butter on top of glazed donuts before he warms them in the microwave.



When I worked at Tim Hortons, I often ate a plain bagel toasted with butter, cheddar, bacon and mayo... it was GOOD lol.

My fiance loves to put jam on his eggs... :yuck:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Mayo, and nothing but Dukes will do.

The best Deviled Eggs have 50/50 Mayo and Miracle Whip. Mom's old secret 

MW is good for a quick, simple chip dip though.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mayo or Miracle Whip = :yuck:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hellman's Mayo...

Roasted Red Pepper hummus - store-bought or homemade - YUM!!! 

You mustard lovers -keep your eye out for Rayes Mustard
Rayes Old Fashioned Gourmet Mustard - Rayes Old Fashioned Gourmet Mustard
North Americas last remaining stoneground mustard mill...and of course it is in Maine ;-)
The Spicey Horseradish is INCREDIBLE! I am not a big fan of horseradish...but OMG is this good!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Was raised on Miracle Whip. Now, it has to be Mayo, and it has to be Hellman's.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? In my husband's family, when they make grilled cheese sandwiches, they put mayonnaise INSIDE the sandwich before they grill it. Blecch!



Um.....yeah, I've heard of it.....and we do it too! LOL! It's the best!

I have to have mayo on my burger, but have never tried it on a hot dog.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? In my husband's family, when they make grilled cheese sandwiches, they put mayonnaise INSIDE the sandwich before they grill it. Blecch!



Nasty...just plain nasty.


I like Mayo on left over turkey sandwiches, and in spinach dip...especially Blue Plate's Tabasco Mayo....I could eat that stuff with a spoon.

Miracle whip is good in Amish macaroni salad...but, its way too sweet to eat on a sandwich...and, for some reason, I think it tastes "fake".


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

knew a family growing up that ate peanut butter, bacon and mayo sandwiches....YUCK!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

mayonaise....hellmans


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone use pesto on sandwiches in lieu of other condiments? I've had one sandwich with it and it was delicious. I believe it was a grilled chicken breast sandwich with a basil pesto...yum! 

I was also in Carnegie Deli in NY and some friends ordered us a pastrami on pumpernickel with thousand island dressing to split---very good combination though I think pastrami is best with spicy hot mustard!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Anyone use pesto on sandwiches in lieu of other condiments? I've had one sandwich with it and it was delicious. I believe it was a grilled chicken breast sandwich with a basil pesto...yum!


Basil pesto on whole wheat pasta with chunks of grilled chicken in it is SO yummy and not bad for you! Sometimes we add other veggies...broccoli, sun-dried tomatoes, peppers, etc. =)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Basil pesto on whole wheat pasta with chunks of grilled chicken in it is SO yummy and not bad for you! Sometimes we add other veggies...broccoli, sun-dried tomatoes, peppers, etc. =)


That sounds yummy! I made pesto once with basil from the garden...very good!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Mayo as I have never heard of Miracle Whip. It's not sold over here.


----------



## Charlie1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Miracle whip, it has a tangy taste to it that Mayonnaise doesn't. I find Mayonnaise greasy as well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Turkey sandwhich - Miracle Whip
Any other sandwhich (chicken, ham, etc) - Mayo
Home-made dressings or dips - Mayo

Honestly, I'm not too fussy...just no mustard!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I grew up with the mayo... to me, a sandwich with miracle whip just doesn't taste like I think it should. I wouldn't say it's a bad taste... just not what I'm used to.


I was just going to say the same thing about mayo , I grew up with Miracle Whip and mayo taste flat to me.


----------

